# Gator Mating Season



## Rumblejohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Tried to use Texas rigged worms on the St. John's today. Casting through the lily pads, all I could do is dodge gators. Switched to a spinner, and caught a 3 pound mudfish. Any one got some suggestions on what bass will hit but gators won't?
I was on the Hontoon Dead River, Quite a few tour boats, rental pontoons, kayaks. No bass, but is was beautiful day on the river.

John


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2020)

No suggestions for you, but I want to fish that body of water one day.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 24, 2020)

A sure fix would be to fish north of the Mason Dixon line, ain't no gators up this way.

Sorry man, the best I got is that bad joke.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 24, 2020)

I have no desire to be around gators whilst I'm fishing. I especially don't want to be around any that might be in a state of arousal. :shock:


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jun 13, 2021)

When I was stationed in Panama we would fish for Peacock Bass. Used minnows, the caiman wouldn't attack the minnow, but we landed 1 bass for every 5 we hooked. The caiman loved the bass. Made for interesting fishing trips.


----------

